# Chapel Hill, NC-Gorg. Male Golden needs home!!!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy - love the third pic. I don't know why but I get nervous when people post their dogs on craigslist even though I know that some members have adopted their golden this way - must learn to relax! Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up this beautiful boy!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, have you emailed the poster the contact information for Golden rescue in their area?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, I emld. her this am, haven't heard back.

Here is the message I sent.
So sorry to read about serious health issues in your family!

Have you found your GOlden Ret. a home yet? What is this name, is he neutered, does he get along with other dogs, cats?

I posted him on Golden Ret. Forum.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...apel-hill-nc-gorg-male-golden-needs-home.html

If you cannot find him a good home, be sure to contact all of the Golden REt. Rescues in NC and SC, and they might take him!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America




Golden Retriever


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, just wondering if you heard anything from the owner? I usually don't hear anything but sometimes they will contact me well after the ad has disappeared.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for this beautiful boy and his family.


----------

